# Muse's Avatar Emporium



## Muse (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to my avatar shop!  As the title implies this is a place for avatars and only avatars; so please do _not_ request a set.  If you want a beautifully crafted avatar then read the rules and request away~​

★ _*Any*_ member can request
★ Your signature must be _*turned off*_ when you post a request
★ Quality stock is not a suggestion; *it is a requirement* {If I deem your stock to be of insufficient quality I _will_ reject it}
★ Because I only do avatars I will allow you to request with two stocks *maximum* at a time {a.k.a. two separate requests in one}
★ *Be polite*.  I will extend you the same courtesy as well.  A negative attitude will not encourage me to do your request. {Be nice and we'll get along just fine! ;3}
★ *Rep is not required* in exchange for the avatar(s) {it is appreciated though}
★ *Credit is required* in exchange for the avatar(s)
★ *Follow this template when requesting:*
*Size:* 125x125, 150x150, or 150x200​*Stock:* Provide a Link _or_ Spoiler Tag It​*Border:* Yes or No {if yes what kind}​*Effects:* Minimal, Some, or A Lot​{*Minimal* implies light editing and color manipulation; *Some* implies color manipulation along with a few brush effects and/or textures; and *A Lot* implies I'll put a crap ton of effects...in a lovely way of course!}​​​


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2012)

reserved     .


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats on opening your shoppe Brandy *_____*  


*Request:* 2 avatars 
*Size:* 150x150 & 170x170 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* none  
*Effects:* minimal effects for both 

Uhm, tell me if you can see the pics 
and second, tell me if you can work with them; I got them from twitter/instagram so the quality looks bad (((((


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2012)

I shall try my best, working with them isn't impossible so! :3

However if they aren't my best work you know why uguu 

_*★ Housekeeping*_

- kyochi {3}​


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Congrats on opening your shoppe Brandy *_____*
> 
> 
> *Request:* 2 avatars
> ...







I hope these are good D;


_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Ino Yamanaka {5}​


----------



## Vash (Mar 18, 2012)

Ava please

*Size*: 150x150 and 150x200.

*Stock*: 

*Border*: Dotted white.

*Effects*: Some.

Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Mar 18, 2012)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEY'RE PERFECT 

thank you Brandy  <333


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2012)

2 avatars please.

Size: 150x150
Stock: . .
Border: Up to you.
Effects: Up to you/Whatever looks best.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 18, 2012)

Avatar please.

Size: 128x128
Stock:
Border: Black
Effects: Some.

I will give you rep even though it is not required


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2012)

_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Jak {6}​- Santoryu {8}​- HeLLzRoLLinG {9} *Turn off your sig please!*​
Will get to these in a few hours when I'm out of class!


----------



## Rosie (Mar 19, 2012)

Two requests, please

Stocks:


Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal

Thanks and congrats on the shop :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> Ava please
> 
> *Size*: 150x150 and 150x200.
> 
> ...









Santoryu said:


> 2 avatars please.
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Stock: . .
> ...







_*★ Housekeeping*_

- HeLLzRoLLinG {9} *Turn off your sig please!*​- Rose {11}​


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2012)

Amazing, thank you


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, sorry about that. Sig turned off.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2012)

*Border:* Same as my current avatar (3 pixels of white/one pixel of black dotted)
*Effects:* One with minimal effects and one with some effects, please (if you are only willing to do one of the two then please make it with minimal effects)
*Other info:* focused on his face, his hand, the pen and the death note

Thanks in advance: will rep and cred ofc


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Avatar please.
> 
> Size: 128x128
> Stock:
> ...







Rosie said:


> Two requests, please
> 
> Stocks:
> 
> ...







_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Scizor {16}​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2012)

brandy 

not to much effects  





boradless  and dotted with white borders


----------



## Judecious (Mar 19, 2012)

Size:150x200

Stock: dotted

Border:   

Effects: A Lot


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much! They look great


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Border:* Same as my current avatar (3 pixels of white/one pixel of black dotted)
> *Effects:* One with minimal effects and one with some effects, please (if you are only willing to do one of the two then please make it with minimal effects)
> *Other info:* focused on his face, his hand, the pen and the death note
> 
> Thanks in advance: will rep and cred ofc






_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Sayaka {18}​- Judecious {19}​
*will do these tomorrow ;3​


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2012)

Muse said:


> _*★ Housekeeping*_
> 
> - Sayaka {18}​- Judecious {19}​
> *will do these tomorrow ;3​



Thanks, they're perfect


----------



## Lmao (Mar 21, 2012)

*Request:* 1 avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:* []
*Border:* No border.
*Effects:* Whatever you think works best.

Thanks <3


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 21, 2012)

I just want a black border. =\


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2012)

Size: 80x80, 100x100, 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One without and one with a thin black border.
Effects: Minimal


----------



## Prototype (Mar 22, 2012)

Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Yes; dotted
Effects: Some

Thank you.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 24, 2012)

size: 125x125 and 150x200
Stock : 
Borders: Dotted 
Effects: up to you~ :3


----------



## Muse (Mar 24, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> brandy
> 
> not to much effects
> 
> ...









Judecious said:


> Size:150x200
> 
> Stock: dotted
> 
> ...





_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Lmao {24}​@Luiz - Sorry I don't do gifs! ​- valerian {26}​- prototype {27}​- zetzume {28}​


----------



## Muse (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao said:


> *Request:* 1 avatar
> *Size:* 150x200
> *Stock:* []
> *Border:* No border.
> ...







valerian said:


> Size: 80x80, 100x100, 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: One without and one with a thin black border.
> Effects: Minimal








_*★ Housekeeping*_

- prototype {27} : *Stock not working, please fix*​- zetzume {28}​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I just want a black border. =\


I'll do it,

Is this to your liking?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks :33


----------



## Prototype (Mar 24, 2012)

I edited in the link to the stock in my initial post. Sorry about the error.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2012)

Size: 150x150 
Stock: 
Border: none
Effects: Minimal
other: one of Rukia and one of Ichigo plz 

thank you dear


----------



## Delicious (Mar 24, 2012)

Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Dotted White
Effects: Whatever you think looks perfect

Thank You


----------



## Judecious (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2012)

Prototype said:


> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Yes; dotted
> Effects: Some
> ...









zetzume said:


> size: 125x125 and 150x200
> Stock :
> Borders: Dotted
> Effects: up to you~ :3








_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Starr {34}​- Delicious {35}​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 25, 2012)

2 avatars please

Stock:
Borders: Whatever looks best
Effects: Minimal effects.
Size: Senior

Stock: 
Effects and borders up to you.
Size: Senior

Extra info
Can I also have a 150x200 version for each avatar please.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 25, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal

Thanks!


----------



## Prototype (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent work, thank you very much! :33


----------



## zetzume (Mar 26, 2012)

Muse said:


> _*★ Housekeeping*_
> 
> - Starr {34}​- Delicious {35}​



ohmy. <3 
thank youu!! :3


----------



## Muse (Mar 27, 2012)

Starr said:


> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: none
> Effects: Minimal
> ...









Delicious said:


> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted White
> Effects: Whatever you think looks perfect
> ...






_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Santoryu {38}​- Rosie {39}​


----------



## Sunako (Mar 27, 2012)

*Size:* 150x150
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* minimal/some effects
*Other:* I love this place :3


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> 2 avatars please
> 
> Stock:
> Borders: Whatever looks best
> ...







////







Rosie said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Dotted
> Effects: Minimal
> ...






_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Sunako {43}​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2012)

Size: 150x150

    Stock:



    Border: Yes, dotted

    Effects: Some

Thanks


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunako said:


> *Size:* 150x150
> *Borders:* None
> *Effects:* minimal/some effects
> *Other:* I love this place :3







Thanks! >w<

_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Kyuujin {45}​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome 

Cheers        .


----------



## Rosie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Ava request for Muse

Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Borders: Six px white border along with a dotted black border.
Effects: Do as you please. :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 31, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Size: 150x150
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay!






_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Eternal Goob {49}​


----------



## Muse (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ava request for Muse
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> ...


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

They are wonderful.  

Thank you!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 2, 2012)

125 X 125 and 150 X 150



white border surrounded by a black border

Some effects


Thank you in advance


----------



## Duffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Revamping request. Sorry


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2012)

2 avatars, please.

Stock: 
Borders: A thin white covered by a thin black
Effects: Some
Size: Senior
Other: Focus on Luke

Stock: Borders: Whatever you want.
Effects: Alot
Size: Senior


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2012)

Size:150x200

Stock: dotted

Border:   

Effects: A Lot


----------



## Muse (Apr 4, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> 125 X 125 and 150 X 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Skywalker said:


> 2 avatars, please.
> 
> Stock:
> Borders: A thin white covered by a thin black
> ...










_*★ Housekeeping*_

- Duffy {54}  *???*​- Judecious {56}​


----------



## Chuck (Apr 5, 2012)

THANK YOU!! THEY'RE


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

hii, i like your syle n.n hmm..i wanna reguest 1 ava ^^

    Size: 125x125
    Stock:  
    Border: white dotted
    Effects: some effects xD 

thanks  ^.^


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2012)

Jude and Tsubomii I'll have your requests up by Sunday at the latest, I'm going to be out of town until then and won't have internet! Thanks for your patience


----------



## Muse (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry for the extremely unnecessarily long delay, friends.  I got caught up with family stuff, school and then got hit with the flu :x



Judecious said:


> Size:150x200
> 
> Stock: dotted
> 
> ...





I love that Mako has Seneca Crane's beard trololol 



Tsubomii said:


> hii, i like your syle n.n hmm..i wanna reguest 1 ava ^^
> 
> Size: 125x125
> Stock:
> ...



Thank you, you're sweet! ;D


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 14, 2012)

Muse said:


> Sorry for the extremely unnecessarily long delay, friends.  I got caught up with family stuff, school and then got hit with the flu :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAhh ;D 

*.* It looks beautiful! Thank you so much ^.^


----------



## Ana (Apr 14, 2012)

HI :33

 2 ava requests 

Size: 150X200 
border: white surrounded by black
Stock: 
The Pic with his arms crossed please 

And a 150x150 avatar with this stock
border:dotted


 the effects for either of them are all you 

Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2012)

Muse said:


> Sorry for the extremely unnecessarily long delay, friends.  I got caught up with family stuff, school and then got hit with the flu :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing like always Muse pek

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2012)

some effects

dotted white borders , dots 2px black





thanks


----------



## Melodie (Apr 15, 2012)

*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:* []
*Border:* Yes; At your discretion
*Effects:* A lot.


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2012)

Ana said:


> HI
> 
> 2 ava requests
> 
> ...







Sayaka said:


> some effects
> 
> dotted white borders , dots 2px black
> 
> ...







Melodie said:


> *Size:* 150x200
> *Stock:* []
> *Border:* Yes; At your discretion
> *Effects:* A lot.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2012)

ohh my heather


----------



## Melodie (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you, it's magnificent. I'll make sure to credit you once I wear it!​


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2012)

*Request Type: *Two avatars
* Stocks:* [] []
*Size:*  150 x 200
*Border:*  Dotted
*Effects:*  A lot.


----------



## Ana (Apr 17, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! pek


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2012)

Thunder said:


> *Request Type: *Two avatars
> * Stocks:* [] []
> *Size:*  150 x 200
> *Border:*  Dotted
> *Effects:*  A lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh Muse, hello, it's been so long. 


Size: 150 x 150
Effects: Do whatever you want (a lot), as long as it looks vibrant. 
Stock: 

To be a bit more specific, I want both the man and the dragon in the avy. If possible, I also want two versions of the avy. One with a half-rounded border, and one with whatever border you think looks good/better.


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh Muse, hello, it's been so long.
> 
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> ...







hope you like them


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooh, they look so cool.  The second dotted one is my favorite. ;3

Will cred when I use any of them.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2012)

Both look great, thanks!


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2012)

150x150 avatar request

Effects: if possible I'd like a minimal, some and alot version (so three versions total)
Borders: I'll add the borders myself to save work on your part (as I want several kinds of versions border wise, too)
Details: the avatars focused on her face, the mask and her hand with the speach-bubble also visible in the avatars, please

Will rep twice for the trouble


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2012)

Size: 150x200

Stock:  

Border: Dotted

Effects: Some for the first and a lot for the second


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2012)

Sizes: 150x150, 125x125, 100x100, 80x80
Borders: thin white border, thin black border and white surrounded by black border.
Effects: none
Stock: 

I'd prefer it if you didn't add in the text as well.


----------



## Suzy (Apr 23, 2012)

Aloha! I wanna reguest avatars too! 

Request Type: Two Avatars.
Stocks:  & 
Size: 125x125 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Alot
Thanks, I hope I didn't forget anything


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Brandy ;I 

*Request:* gif avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* 
*Notes:* can you please cut out the girl that isn't moving? only if possible

thanks <3


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> 150x150 avatar request
> 
> Effects: if possible I'd like a minimal, some and alot version (so three versions total)
> Borders: I'll add the borders myself to save work on your part (as I want several kinds of versions border wise, too)
> ...



It's was no problem at all! No need to worry about rep, I don't require it :3



_*Housekeeping*_

~  
~  
~  
~


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2012)

Muse said:


> It's was no problem at all! No need to worry about rep, I don't require it :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Will cred you on the other forum.


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Size: 150x200
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







valerian said:


> Sizes: 150x150, 125x125, 100x100, 80x80
> Borders: thin white border, thin black border and white surrounded by black border.
> Effects: none
> Stock:
> ...





 |  | 
 |  | 


_*Housekeeping*_

~   *Note:* _fix stock_
~


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 23, 2012)

Stock: 
Effects: Something like 
Text: Gilgamesh
Borders: Whatever looks best

Can I also have a a version without text, please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Hi Brandy ;I
> 
> *Request:* gif avatar
> *Stock:*
> ...






_*Housekeeping*_

~  
~


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2012)

YES, YES, YES @_________@ they look glorious 


thank you


----------



## Judecious (Apr 23, 2012)

Amazing work, muse pek


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2012)

bae suzy said:


> Aloha! I wanna reguest avatars too!
> 
> Request Type: Two Avatars.
> Stocks:  &
> ...







Santoryu said:


> Stock:
> Effects: Something like
> Text: Gilgamesh
> Borders: Whatever looks best
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2012)

Requesting your services again because Ily I'm greedy like that. @_@ 


*Size:* 150x150
*Stock:* 
*Border:* like the last one please 
*Effects:* well, the gifs seem to have been messed with already, so none :I


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Requesting your services again because Ily I'm greedy like that. @_@
> 
> 
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you Brenda  they're lovely


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2012)

Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: One with some and one with A lot


----------



## Suzy (Apr 25, 2012)

~ Oh they look so lovely 

Thank you


----------



## Z (Apr 28, 2012)

150 x 200 avatar of this



Can I have it in a bunch of borders?


----------



## Muse (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Size: 150x200
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Effects: One with some and one with A lot







Z said:


> 150 x 200 avatar of this
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it in a bunch of borders?


----------



## Delicious (Apr 29, 2012)

Size: 150x150
Stock:1 2
Border: Dotted White
Effects: Whatever you think looks perfect
 Thanks :byakuya


----------



## Morphine (May 1, 2012)

can you whip me up a few avas of your liking? 150x150, some effects, no border
thank you in advance sweetie


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted White
> Effects: Whatever you think looks perfect
> Thanks :byakuya







Morphine said:


> can you whip me up a few avas of your liking? 150x150, some effects, no border
> thank you in advance sweetie


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 1, 2012)

Can i have a 150x200


----------



## Momoko (May 3, 2012)

Hi! :33 I want to reguest two gif avatars if thats ok.



_Size:_ 125x125 
_Border:_ Dotted,
_Effects:_ Minimal. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 3, 2012)

Size: 150 x 150

    Stock: 

    Border: No

    Effects: A Lot


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Can i have a 150x200







Amber said:


> Hi! :33 I want to reguest two gif avatars if thats ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 3, 2012)

Rep 

your work rocks


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 4, 2012)

Size: 150x200
Stock:  
Border: Yes, dashed.
Effects: some


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 5, 2012)

Edited, my message. ^^


----------



## Momoko (May 6, 2012)

2 avatars reguest again! 

Size: 125x125, 150x150. 





    Border: {Dotted} but without white border.

    Effects: Minimal

Big Thank you!


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Size: 150 x 150
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







nathan45 said:


> Size: 150x200
> Stock:
> Border: Yes, dashed.
> Effects: some







Amber said:


> 2 avatars reguest again!
> 
> Size: 125x125, 150x150.
> 
> ...


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2012)

Gif Ava~ =)




Effects: minimal ~ 

dotted white borders~ =3

100x100 and 125x125. =)


----------



## G (May 7, 2012)

top row, 3rd character from left to right
minimal effects
i'd like one with black and white borders and one with no borders.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Momoko (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Muse, they look stunning . I will rep when my 24 hour block is over .


----------



## Last shinobi (May 7, 2012)

I would be very grateful if you made me this avatar:

Size: 150x150 
Stock: 
Border: none
Effects: minimal effects


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2012)

zetzume said:


> Gif Ava~ =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ok for some reason with the second gif it won't work, I tried downloading it different ways and re-uploading it then downloading it etc etc but it keeps saying the file is corrupt idk...I'm sorry!!   If you want you can give me another one and i'll do it for you!




G said:


> top row, 3rd character from left to right
> minimal effects
> i'd like one with black and white borders and one with no borders.
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry if I'm being an idiot but I'm confused; there are no rows...only one guy...did you maybe give me the wrong stock or...? 




Last shinobi said:


> I would be very grateful if you made me this avatar:
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Mirrow (May 7, 2012)

Stocks:  
Size: 150x150
Effects: lots
Border: None


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2012)

Stock:

Size:Edit - 150x150

Effects:None

Border: Solid


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2012)

Muse said:


> Ok for some reason with the second gif it won't work, I tried downloading it different ways and re-uploading it then downloading it etc etc but it keeps saying the file is corrupt idk...I'm sorry!!   If you want you can give me another one and i'll do it for you!



Thank you. <3 <3 . uhm, for the second gif, it's okay. =)
will rep after 24h.


----------



## G (May 8, 2012)

Muse said:


> Ok for some reason with the second gif it won't work, I tried downloading it different ways and re-uploading it then downloading it etc etc but it keeps saying the file is corrupt idk...I'm sorry!!   If you want you can give me another one and i'll do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres the stock


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 8, 2012)

Awesome!  Will REP+


----------



## Karyuu (May 9, 2012)

Size: 150x200 & 150x300 (if possible)

Stock: 
​Border: no border (or see what's best) 

Effects: Crimson-dark  so in other words some effects ^_^

will rep ;3


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 9, 2012)

Size - 150 x 150

Stock - 

Effects and Border is completely up to you.


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2012)

G said:


> top row, 3rd character from left to right
> minimal effects
> i'd like one with black and white borders and one with no borders.
> Thanks in advance.









Doctor said:


> Stocks:
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: lots
> Border: None







_*Housekeeping*_

~  
~  
~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 10, 2012)

150x200



Border: Yes (Plain or Black Solid Border)

Effects: Some for both


----------



## Chuck (May 15, 2012)

150 X 150

(hope the quality is good enough)

(and if possible could you leave both his hands in, otherwise it's up to you to edit however you see fit)

Dotted border

Minimal effects


----------



## xDex (May 17, 2012)

Size: 125x125

Stock: 

Border: Yes. Anything that fits.

Effects: Some effects

thanks in advance.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Stock:
> 
> Size:Edit - 150x150
> 
> ...



I'd like to cancel this.


----------



## Muse (May 19, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I'd like to cancel this.



Ok!



~Sorry about the delay everyone, got caught up in some personal/family stuff so I haven't been around much....will finish all the requests today!

_*Housekeeping*_

~  
~  
~  
~  
~


----------



## Muse (May 19, 2012)

Karyuu said:


> Size: 150x200 & 150x300 (if possible)
> 
> Stock:
> ​Border: no border (or see what's best)
> ...










Dracule Mihawk said:


> Size - 150 x 150
> 
> Stock -
> 
> Effects and Border is completely up to you.


----------



## Muse (May 19, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200
> 
> 
> 
> ...









The Flying Chuck said:


> 150 X 150
> 
> (hope the quality is good enough)
> 
> ...







xDex said:


> Size: 125x125
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck (May 20, 2012)

THANK YOU!! GREAT AS USUAL 
repped and will cred when i wear it


----------



## Delicious (May 20, 2012)

Size: 150x150
Stock: [] []
Border: Dotted White
Effects: Surprise me
Thank you


----------



## Muse (May 21, 2012)

Closing the shop...sorry friends


----------

